# Question about the hina clause



## iahm87 (Dec 15, 2009)

Does the hina clause denote inevitable result? Or just states the purpose, but the result may or may not happen.

In 1 Tim 2:1, does that mean that if christians prayed for their persecutors, that they will inevitably be able leave a peaceful life? Thanks


----------



## rbcbob (Dec 15, 2009)

iahm87 said:


> Does the hina clause denote inevitable result? Or just states the purpose, but the result may or may not happen.
> 
> In 1 Tim 2:1, does that mean that if christians prayed for their persecutors, that they will inevitably be able leave a peaceful life? Thanks



*
Robertson’s Word Pictures:*
1Ti 2:2 - For kings (huper basileôn). And this included Nero who had already set fire to Rome and laid it on the Christians whom he was also persecuting. And all them that are in high place (kai pantôn tôn en huperochêi ontôn). Huperochê is old word (from huperochos and this from huper and echô), but in N.T. only here and 1Co 2:1. *That we may lead (hina diagômen). Purpose clause with present active subjunctive *of diagô, an old and common verb, but in N.T. only here and Tit 3:3. Tranquil (êremon). Late adjective from the old adverb êrema (stilly, quietly). Here only in N.T. Quiet (hêsuchion). Old adjective, once in LXX (Isa 66:2), in N.T. only here and 1Pe 3:4. Life (bion). Old word for course of life (not zôê). So Lu 8:14. Gravity (semnotêti). Old word from semnos (Php 4:8), in N.T. only here, 3:4; Tit 2:7. 

*Friberg Lexicon* *ινα conjunction*; (*1*) used to introduce clauses that show a purpose or goal that, in order that, so that; (a) predominately with the present or aorist subjunctive (JN 10.10; RO 1.11); (b) occasionally with the future indicative i[. evrei/ soi (LU 14.10); i[. dw,sousi (LU 20.10); (c) rarely with the optative; (*2*) used to introduce the content of a discourse, especially when a purpose or command is implied; (a) as introducing the subjunctive clause of impersonal verbs that (MT 5.29; 1C 4.3); (b) as introducing the objective clause after verbs of saying, desiring, requesting, praying, etc. that (MT 14.36; MK 14.35); *(3)* elliptically, with the preceding verb to be supplied from the context; (a) used to introduce a purpose so that, in order that (JN 9.3); (b) used to introduce the content of a command (MK 5.23 i[. evpiqh|/j . . . (please) come and put your hands on (her)!); *(4*) used to introduce a result clause, especially when a purpose was implied in the background so that, with the result that (JN 9.2; RO 11.11); (*5)* used to introduce an identifying or explanatory clause after a demonstrative, such as ou[toj, au[th, tou/to (this) namely, that is (JN 15.13; 18.37)


----------



## kevin.carroll (Dec 15, 2009)

Context rules but I think there the emphasis is squarely on purpose rather than result. Paul's emphasis there is on our responsibility.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 15, 2009)

"Yes Virginia, there is a hina clause."

Sorry, I couldn't resist.

From a page at James White's Alpha and Omega Ministries web site,
Alpha and Omega Ministries, The Christian Apologetics Ministry of James R. White
there is this helpful statement:



> The subjunctive in Greek is a mood that is often used to communicate possibility or probability. It can be used alone or in conjunction with other particles to add particular nuance of meaning. One particle that is often used with the subjunctive is the particle hina. When hina is used with the subjunctive, the mood changes from one of possibility or probability, to one of purpose or result. _ It appears from the evidence of the New Testament that hina clauses (as such constructions are called) are not intended to imply uncertainty, even though they use the subjunctive mood, which, when used alone or with other particles, can indeed convey uncertainty._


----------



## iahm87 (Dec 15, 2009)

In John 3:17, the world there is the believers that will be saved? Or is there room for discussion when Arminians say the world is everyone, and Jesus tries to save everyone but fails.


----------



## wookie (Dec 15, 2009)

I agree with Kevin that it's the context that determines the meaning of the ἵνα conjunction. In Daniel Wallace's _Greek Grammar: Beyond the Basics_, Wallace notes four uses of the ἵνα conjunction (pp. 676-678):


*Purpose*. This use indicates the goal or aim of an action. Examples are John 3:16; 5:34. Translations for this use are: _in order that_, _with the goal that_, _with a view to_, _that_.
*Result*. This use gives the outcome or consequence of an action. The focus is on the outcome of the action rather than on its intention. An example is John 9:2 (i.e., "Who sinned... with the result that [this man] was born blind"). Translations for this use are: _that_, _so that_, _with the result that_.
*Content*. This use involves a conjunction that introduces a subject, predicate nominative, direct object, or an appositional noun clause. Direct and indirect discourse are specialized object clauses following verbs of expression or perception. An example is 1 Cor. 4:2 (i.e., "That a person be found faithful is sought in stewards"). The translation for this use is _that_.
*Epexegetical*. This use involves a conjunction introducing a clause that completes the idea of a noun or adjective. It often functions like an epexegetical infinitive. An example is Luke 7:6 (i.e., "I am not worthy that you should enter under my roof"). The translation for this use is _that_.


----------

